# Mark all articles and reviews as read!?



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 12, 2017)

Is there a way to mark all articles and reviews as read?

Thanks!


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi there, yes there is. If you hover over Articles at the top navigation and then go to "Mark Read" it will ask you in a pop-up prompt if you want to mark all articles read. Repeat for reviews. Thanks!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks!
I missed that!
Too many meds! LOL
:)


----------

